# Zziplex ZTI



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi guys !

I`m looking for a rod that i can cast pendulum and ground casting but i want to use this rod for fishing too !

I`m thinking in a Zziplex ZTI, but i would like another opinion about this rod and maybe a rod more cheap but good.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Diego,

how much weight will you be throwing??

Tommy


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

125 - 150g


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Diego,

You might want to consider one of the AFAW rods. It sounds like the 13'4" match rod might be just what you're looking for.

Click on the AFAW logo at top of page for more detail.

Tommy


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Tommy !

Do you have pictures of this rod ?


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Can you give me your messenger ?

My is [email protected]


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Afaw*

Tommy it sounds like you really like these rods. I take it that you will be throwing these in all your tournaments from now on. I guess That old full tournament Zziplex will be collecting dust.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surf rat,

It's been a long time since I was really impressed with a fishing rod. When I first tested the 13' Beach, I struggled to get the name right but knew right away that it was a special rod. From what I have seen the rest of the line is just as impressive. A complete range of rods designed to do the job right.

Will I replace my favorite zziplex full tournament with an AFAW rod?? Time will tell. Right now I am tuned in with the FT and with tourney season here I doubt I'll change right away, but the 14' Big Beach and the 13'4" match look like they may have potential as tournament rods.

We'll see.... 

Tommy


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Afaw*

I have heard nothing but good stuff about them.Just giving you a hard time about the Zziplex. If you are impressed with the blank that says a lot. Jeff is getting one. I am looking forward to casting it. I just wish I could get a one peice 13 foot carbon blank that was enginered to throw 8 and bait. No more no less. I am looking into CTS to see if they will build me one.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Diego Rocha said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> I`m looking for a rod that i can cast pendulum and ground casting but i want to use this rod for fishing too !
> 
> ...


THe ZTI is a great casting rod, but I wouldn't fish with mine- not saying you couldn't, But I have plenty of surf rods I don't mind putting thru the abuse of fishing, for me I bought the ZTI strictly for casting tournaments.

IT is a very pricey rod, and you might consider other options if you want to fish, and cast with the same rod. I have seen the AFAW rods and they are nice indeed. The Breakaway HDX, which has a separate tourny butt available is another option, that makes a decent heaver and will pendulum cast no problem. And these rods won't drain your wallet nearly as bad as a ZTI will.


Without knowing more about the specific fishing conditions you face it is hard to make specific recommendations.


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Surf cat !

My condicitions are: fishing in piers and in the clearns beachs. I normaly need maximum distances and i use weights beetween 125g - 175g. The castes are off the ground.

So, what do you think about it ?

Thanks.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Diego Rocha said:


> Thanks Surf cat !
> 
> My condicitions are: fishing in piers and in the clearns beachs. I normaly need maximum distances and i use weights beetween 125g - 175g. The castes are off the ground.
> 
> ...


The ZTI will definitely be able to handle ground casting in that weight range. Since I have never used mine for fishing I can not tell you how it would feel playing a fish. It is a tad long at 13'8". If you fish in adverse wind conditions you would be better off with something slightly shorter- but the ZTI will definitely give you good distance.


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Surf Cat !

Do you know the greys`s rods ???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Diego Rocha said:


> Thanks Surf Cat !
> 
> Do you know the greys`s rods ???


I am not familiar with the rod, but I believe a user on here (demonfish) may own one of the greys rods. 

Try a pm or new thread with demonfish in the title and you may get a response.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have (had, big brother has got it now...lol) a Greys PZ300T. It is a very good tournament rod. Forgiving with a softer tip, powerful midsection and a very stout butt.

Good for 250 yards+

Tommy


----------



## tornasol (Nov 8, 2006)

Diego, what are you fishing for?

are there any good fishing shops in there?


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Where ?

In Brasil ?

No..We don´t have good fishing shops. But now I`m living in London and I´m looking for good tackle shops here.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear there are a lot of good UK tackle shops like spotty dog tackle you can get some high performance beach rods


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Bloodworm !

Spotty dog has good equipament...but i`m living in London and this tackle is far way...

The problem is that i want to feel the rods. To buy directly from teh web isn`t a good idea.

Anybody know a tackle shop near to london ?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Diego,

Where in London are you ?


----------



## Diego Rocha (Feb 17, 2007)

I`m living in Highbury & Islington


----------

